# Very cooperative rodent



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Never had a chance to photograph a Nutria before and found one that was very cooperative. Almost no cropping to these shots.


----------



## bzrk180 (Jan 7, 2008)

VERY cool pics!!


----------



## Formula4Fish (Apr 24, 2007)

Excellent shots, Michael.

I've only ever managed to get two shots of them, and I thought I'd add them to the mix 

Dick


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't know what they eat , but looks like they could do some damage with those
teeth.


----------



## richg99 (Aug 21, 2004)

Given their orange colored teeth, I'd say they need a good dental hygienist! 

Ha Ha Rich


----------

